# How to set up ground poles?



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 14.3 hh horse atm, and he uses about 3 ft for walk, 4ft for normal trot, 4.5 ft for a bit longer steps. We do not want to hold them back, but stretch out and move forwards, so 4 and 4 1/2 ft is the best distance at the moment. I usually test at first and then you see, where they step, how they go, if they hit them too often etc. Some might even be able to trot wider ones, but 4-5 ft is the standard trot pole distance for different sized horses. Ponies might only be able to stretch for 3 ft.


----------



## dommycob (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a 14.2 cob and I do two human strides for her to kind of jump it then 4 human strides for canter and then another 2 strides to jump the next one and so on. She's quite short strided so sometimes she tries to squeeze in an extra stride between the poles. Just move them together or further apart if she's knocking them and just remember what you set them out as 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Start at 4' and see how she goes through them. You will know quickly if the spacing is too tight or too far for her.


----------

